# GT: Preseason Game 5: Suns vs. Sonics 10/21



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center> * vs. * 

Friday Oct 21
7:00pm
<center>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This one is gonna be televised on channel UPN 45.


I'm gonna take it cause I'm going to a party.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'll be there, should be fun.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i think this is on nbaTV at 10ET


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are lucky. No UPN channel for me or NBATV for me either. Guess I'll just have to listen to all of your guys recaps


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll be there. I already got cheated out of a trip to Hard Rock before the game. Hopefully, the arena pizza will be better than last time.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

told yall raja and kurt would be huge.. great great pickups.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

you guys look sick as heck man.


Nash is nasty with it who seen that lay up for a and 1 in the third ?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, just started listening on ktar. We're destroying em right now. 95-67 with like 6 or less mins left


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah, the Sonics pretty much embarrassed themselves....very BADLY tonight, preseason or not. Suns fans, your team looks solid.....even w/out Amare. 

The Sonics had no energy, no defense, no offense, no assists, but a lot of turnovers.....Weiss better get out the whipping stick & get these guys into reg. season shape.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Either we're better than we thought we were or Seattle's worse than we thought they were.

BTW, the pizza was still pretty lame.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I really liek what im seeing from Boris Diaw. He had 3 turnovers but 8 assists more then Nash. He has also displayed good shot blocking ability and rebounding. I think he looks good to be runnign the offence when Steve is out. Makes Barbosa tradeable, however i also liek what im seeing from him its just we r in need for another big for some inside threat, until Amare gets back. This team seems to be clicking well together but we are a one way team with only shooting.
If Amare comes back healthy and plays like last season, watch out NBA/Spurs lol the Suns are going to be a force.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> Either we're better than we thought we were or Seattle's worse than we thought they were.
> 
> BTW, the pizza was still pretty lame.


I think the Suns have strengthened the bench, where as the Sonics haven't. Vlad & Flip can be very good scorers----yet are too inconsistent, & Vlad is injury prone. Damien seems to be our only reliable scoring option off the bench so far.....not good. They are trying to transform Flip into what AD was last year, yet AD is a much better player than Flip, at least when it comes to playing point. OUr back up guard spot is going to be a mess this year---we don't have one SOLID backup that can actually HELP make our team better; maybe not worse, but not better.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

WOW, what a freaking game. Suns did very well when Nash wasn't on the court tonight, a positive sign. It seemed they got quite a bit better defensively when they ran with Diaw at PG.

Nash: Nash is Nash, great with the ball. Not one of his best tonight though, throwing away some passes and getting himself into trouble with the ball at times.

Bell: Good game for Bell. Even though his shot wasn't falling like it has been, he was still very active on the break and on defense. The charges he picked up on Allen seemed to help the Suns keep momentum rolling.

Jones: Damn. If he keeps shooting like this...Q who? Plus, I payed close attention to his game tonight. He is a good defender. He can be beat on penetration, but he's always got his hands up and seems to be in the right places on D.

Marion: Amazing, typical Shawn. Only 4 rebounds, but Evans and Fortson are some great rebounders.

Thomas: Great game. Shot wasn't falling in limited attempts. 3 blocks were awesome, played overall solid defense. 7 rebounds in 19 minutes...what more can you ask for?


Jackson: Good game for Jackson. Nice block on Rashard, then scoring on him on the break. Played good defense.

Grant: I must say I was shocked a how good Grant is for this team. He is a very good defender, always aware of what's going on. When there is a pick, he has the Suns guys bouncing off him to get around the picks. He uses his arms to help them get into position on D when a switch happens. He always has his body on someone, keeping them out of the lane even when his guy doesn't have the ball. If only Amare could pick up some of the little things this guy does, be could be the best PF ever to play basketball.

Diaw: Great game by Diaw! 8 assists were awesome, but he did even more than that. He did very well with the ball in his hands. He is able to get to the hoop. Sometimes he gets close to the hoop, and with his long arms he could just crush the ball...but he doesn't. He floats it up and sometimes it misses. Hopefully he'll learn more about when to be aggressive on offense...but in this game he did very well with the ball in his hands. Also, defensively he played wery well. He could become a great utility guy for this team, a great roleplayer who does the little things other than scoring. I think he's going to help this team this year.

Barbosa: Same story with Leandro. Great scorer, not great judgement on where to go with the offense. On several plays his teammates were telling him he was running the offense on the wrong side of the floor. Good thing is, if Diaw can field the ball...Leandro becomes even more valuable to this time. He's simply a good scorer.

House: EDDIE! EDDIE! EDDIE! My chant didn't take off...lame Suns fans...anways, Instant O. Love this guy. Vocal leader. The "Bo" of 2005-06.

Burke: Plays hard, don't expect too much.

Tischer: Ouch. Looked pretty bad. I like the guy...but on a couple plays he couldn't catch the rebound when it was coming straight down to him. He lacks coordination thus far...I honestly don't see him making it in the NBA.


Sonics: Horrible game for them. Sonics fans have to be wondering some things, even though it's pre-season. Where the heck was Rashard? Sure, there was good defense played on him. They doubled him on the block. But don't guys making tons of money...like...overcome these things? I'm not a Sonics fan and sometimes I get sick of his dissappearing acts. Great player...but if I were him I'd be telling my teammates to give me the ball and let me earn my money. 8 shots ain't enough. I suppose this game could be written off as just one of those nights that nothing went right, but they've got some work to do. Nice game by Wilkins, one of the few bright spots tonight. Does anyone in their right mind think Radmanovic is worth what he's asking for? Nice to see Cleaves out there...I've always liked that guy. Petro looks pretty darn raw. Seattles rebounders will be a great strength for them again this year. If it wasn't for them tonight, this game would have possibly been a 40+ loss. Preseason though, don't wanna read too much into it.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Diaw has spent the first 2 years of his NBA career under the radar in the worst "team" of the league , but at last he will have the occasion in Phoenix to prove how good he is . With a nice collective approchac of the game , he is a wonderful team player .


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I definitely agree. So far his team attitude has payed off for the Suns and for his international team as well. Whenever I talked about how Diaw would better fit this team, the only response I got from most Atlanta fans was "Diaw is crap, he's just crap". Glad to see him produce.


----------

